# Probleme mit PWM Pumpe



## Eigenheim_Bastler (9 September 2018)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe ein Problem mit einer Wilo Yonos PARA ST25/7.0-PWM2 M Pumpe.
Diese möchte ich mit einem Wago PWM Modul 750-511 Ansteuern.

Leider tut sich bei der Pumpe nichts, ausser ich stelle das PWM Signal mit der Steuerung auf 100% dann schaltet die Pumpe verzögert auf 100%.
Ansonsten blinke die Pumpe nur grün was laut Handbuch Standby der Pumpe bedeutet.

Gemäss Datenblatt braucht die Pumpe ein PWM Signal von min. 3.6V bei 3mA bis zu 24V bei 7.5mA und 100Hz bis 5000Hz.
Die Pumpe besitzt zwei Anschlusskabel: 1. 230V LNPE das zweite Braun + PWM signal und Blau - Masse

Das Wago Modul gibt ein +24V PWM Signal aus mit 250Hz und 0.1A Strom

Habt Ihr eine Idee was ich falsch mache?



Hier noch das Handbuch zur Pumpe:
http://www.wilo-oem.com/fileadmin/oem/download/User_Manual_Yonos_PARA.pdf

Datenblatt zum Wago PWM Modul:
https://www.wago.com/de/io-systeme/2-pulsweitenausgaenge/p/750-511

Sonnige Grüsse
Eigenheim_Bastler


----------



## Fabpicard (9 September 2018)

Ist vielleicht blöd gefragt, aber einfach mal bei der Einstellung 50% mit dem Oszi nachgeschaut ob das wirklich so raus kommt? 
Am besten natürlich ohne und dann mit angeschlossener Pumpe 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (10 September 2018)

Ich messe heute Abend die Pumpe nochmals aus und berichte über die Ergebnisse.
Mit Pumpe habe ich geschaut aber ohne nicht.

gruss


----------



## gravieren (10 September 2018)

Hi


Wago  750-511  :
Du hast 250  Hz.  (Standard)
Das Impuls-Pausen-Verhältnis ist als Standard bei 50 %   !

Welche Frequenz hat die Pumpe max.   (PWM-Ansteuerung)    ?


----------



## gravieren (10 September 2018)

Hi



http://www.heizungslabel.de/sites/default/files/data/DOMA/files_public/Yonos_PARA_15_7.pdf

Die Frequenz kann zwischen  100 und 5000 Hz.   betragen.
( Also sollten deine 250 Hz. O.K. sein)


Wenn du dein Impuls-Pausen-Verhältnis dann auf   25% setzt, so sollte die Drehzahl   25% sein  !

Wie bereits vorgeschlagen, mal mit dem Oszi messen   !


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (10 September 2018)

Danke für die Tipps

So habe mal mit und ohne Pumpe das PWM Signal angeschaut.
Habe kein Unterschied feststellen können.




Sieht von mir aus gut aus.

Habe noch den Strom gemessen bei 50% PWM Signal 2.9mA bei 100% PWM 7.2mA


----------



## weißnix_ (10 September 2018)

Evtl ist die PWM-Spannung zu groß. Ich würde evtl. mit einem Spannungsteiler (bzw. einfach ein Vorwiderstand) mal das Signal an der Pumpe in den Range bis max. 20V bringen. Versuchsweise.

Edit: Ich gehe davon aus, das Du mit einem Tastkopf 10:1 gemessen hast.


----------



## gravieren (11 September 2018)

Testweise:

PWM-Signal  0%   -->   Keine Spannung anlegen  --> Pumpe sollte stehen
PWM-Signal 100%  --> Dauerspannung anlegen  -->  Pumpe sollte mit 100% laufen.

Benutze hierfür mal ein Netzteil oder Batterie.

Ergebnis   ?


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (11 September 2018)

Das mit dem Vorwiderstand am PWM Signal könnte ich mal versuchen.

Ja kann mein Tastkopf umschalten hier noch das 1:1


Aber so macht die Pumpe kein Wank.
50% PWM Signal mit angeschlossener Pumpe



Mit 100% PWM Läuft die Pumpe auf 100%
oder wenn ich wie schon erwähnt Dauerspannung (+24V) an den PWM Eingang gebe.


----------



## gravieren (11 September 2018)

Teste doch mal mit   99%  . . .      bis der Motor steht  !

Wieviel %   ?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 September 2018)

Ich schätze, die Pumpe muss erst einmal 100% bekommen, erst dann schaltet sie ein und kann geregelt werden. Siehe Handbuch Fig. 3d.

Nachtrag:
Passt ja auch nicht. Dann müsste sie bei 100% ja ausgeschaltet sein.
Ist außerdem die Solar-Ausführung - Fig. 3e.


----------



## mariob (12 September 2018)

Hi,
also, wenn ich mir das Oszillogramm so ansehe, da passt was nicht. Wie ist die Polarität des Taskopfes/Oszilloskopeinganges? Minus an Masse und Eingang an Plus? Wo ist der Nullpunkt nach dem Abgleich? Das Bild sieht komisch aus, wenn das alles so stimmt ist die Polung so nicht korrekt.....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (12 September 2018)

So habe jetzt die Pumpe mit verschiedenen % PWM Signal getestet.

Die Pumpe krieg ich nur mit 100% PWM zum laufen und dies erst nach ca. 1 Minute.
Danach kann ich mit dem PWM Sigal auf 96% runter, und alles was kleiner als die 96 ist schaltet die Pumpe aus.


@mariob:
Ja Tastkopf ist am +PWM  und Minus an Masse.

Ja habe den + Ausgang (PWM Signal) von der Wago Klemme mit dem + der Pumpe verbunden.
Und das - der Wago Klemme mit der Masse von der Pumpe.

müsste so doch korrekt sein?!

gruss


----------



## weißnix_ (13 September 2018)

Was macht die Pumpe, wenn Du am PWM-Eingang *garnix* anklemmst (bzw. PWM-Klemmen mal kurzschließen)?
Nach dem schnellen Datenblatt sollte siee dann mit 100% laufen.

Die PWM ist umgekehrt prop. zur Drehzahl/Förderleistung. 100% sollte Stillstand sein.



Das deutet für mich durchaus auf verpolten PWM-Anschluss hin, wenn bei 100% die Pumpe läuft.

(Datenblatt hab ich schnell gegoogelt mit Deiner Typangabe oben!)

Darüber hinaus:
Ist die Pumpe hydraulisch schon eingebunden? Ich lese das so, das die Fördermenge geregelt wird. Das erfassen die Teile intern entweder über Druckdifferenz oder Gegenmoment am Rotor. Ohne Wasser kann das durchaus sein, das die Pumpe immer nur "volle Möhre" will, weil ja keine Last anliegt.


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (13 September 2018)

Wenn ich am PWM Eingang nichts anklemme macht die Pumpe auch nichts.
was beim Kurzschliessen des PWM Eingang und masse der Pumpe passiert habe ich noch nicht getestet, kann ich noch machen.




Bei googel kommt nicht das richtige Datenblatt an erster stelle.
Ich habe die Pumpe mit der Bezeichnung PWM2 am schluss und da ist die Förderleistung proportional zum PWM eingang.
Du hast wahrscheinlich das Datenblatt zur PWM1 Pumpe angeschaut?

Die Pumpe ist schon in Betrieb.
vorerst habe ich aber "nur" Wasser im Solarsystem, aber dies sollte kein grossen Unterschied zu Glykol ausmachen.

Du hast mir ja noch geraten mit einem Vorwiderstand das PWM Signal auf ca. 20V "Runterzuschrauben",
schaue dass ich das heute Abend noch machen kann.

Danke schon mal an alle für die Tipps und Anmerkungen.


----------



## weißnix_ (13 September 2018)

Eigenheim_Bastler schrieb:


> Du hast wahrscheinlich das Datenblatt zur PWM1 Pumpe angeschaut?


Das wird so sein.



> vorerst habe ich aber "nur" Wasser im Solarsystem, aber dies sollte kein grossen Unterschied zu Glykol ausmachen.



Das ist korrekt.

Ich hab keine so "teure" Pumpe. Ich hab jahrelang meine Pumpe mit modifizierter Impulspaketsteuerung betrieben. Jz hab ich eine Beckhof-AC-Motorklemme dran. Funzt tadellos.
OT: Spannend ist die Wahl der Leitgröße. Ich hab eine Reglerkaskade gebastelt: Dachtemp-Speicher unten ; Feingeregelt durch Differenz VL-RL.
Bei großer Differenz zwischen Speicher unten und Speicher oben schalte ich da auch noch zusätzlich auf die Differenz Dach-Speicher oben um die Schichtung optimal zu unterstützen bzw. nicht durcheinander zu bringen.
Dadurch kann ich (Flachkollektor) auch im geringen Maße die Überladung im Sommer bremsen durch aktive Wahl einer hohen Dachtemp (höhere Systemverluste durch Abstrahlung). Einen grenzwertig aufgeladenen Speicher kühle ich dann nachts auch über Dach.


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (13 September 2018)

So genau habe ich das noch nicht geregelt.
Vorerst möchte ich die Pumpe überhaupt ansteuern können.

Habe eigentlich im sin die Pumpendrehzahl so zu steuern das ich mit dem Vorlauf der Vakuumröhren ca. 10-20° über der Temperatur bin die ich unten im Speicher habe.
Da ich ein Wärmetauscher unten in meinem 2000l Speicher habe kann ich auf die Schichtung im Speicher nicht gross Einfluss nehmen.
Habe auch kein Problem wenn ich den Speicher nicht von oben nach unten lade.
Da ich eine Warmluftheizung habe kann ich schon mit 25° warmer Speichertemp. Heizen.

Das überhitzen des Speichers habe ich ziemlich aufwändig gelöst:
Habe ein Drehgestell gebaut das sich nach der Sonne ausrichtet.
und sobald ich den Speicher auf 90° habe drehe ich die Röhren einfach aus der Sonne.

Ob das Alles so funktioniert weis ich noch nicht, habe den Speicher erst bis aus 60° aufgeheizt. 
Aber in den nächsten Tagen sollte es ja noch viel Sonne geben.


----------



## weißnix_ (13 September 2018)

Hut ab! Drehgestell ist clever.
Deine Pumpe könnte aber ein Servicefall sein.


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (13 September 2018)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Evtl ist die PWM-Spannung zu groß. Ich würde evtl. mit einem Spannungsteiler (bzw. einfach ein Vorwiderstand) mal das Signal an der Pumpe in den Range bis max. 20V bringen. Versuchsweise.



Vielen Dank für diesen Tipp.
Habe dem PWM Signal ein Wiederstand dazwischengeklemmt und jetzt funktioniert die Ansteuerung perfekt.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (14 September 2018)

Danke, aber so ein Drehgestell hat mehr Arbeit gegeben als ich gedacht habe.

Nach div. Softwareanpassungen läuft die Pumpe einwandfrei.
Kann die Durchflussmenge genau steuern, bin sehr zufrieden.


----------

